# صور لحادث فظيع جدا للسقوط من الاعلى



## safety113 (16 فبراير 2010)

الملف المرفق به صور لحادث فظيع جدا لشخص وقع على قطعة خشب من الاعلى
انظر المرفقات​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 فبراير 2010)

فعلاً صور فظيعة
نتمنى من أصحاب القلوب الضعيفة عدم تحميلها
وندعو لصاحب الصور بالشفاء إنشاء الله


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 فبراير 2010)

أخي أحمد
أشكر لك مواضيعك المميزة دوماً
لكن لي رجاء كثير من الأخوة لا يستطيعون فتح مثل هذه الملفات كونها محفوظة بتنسيق أوفيس 2007
رجائي أنه عند حفظ الملف ان تختار حفظ باسم ومن ثم حفظه بتنسيق أوفيس 2003 حتى يتمكن كل الأخوة من فتحه والاستفاده من ملفاتك الهامه
مع شكري


----------



## safety113 (17 فبراير 2010)

حاضر يامعلم
على راسي من فوق
تم التحميل باوفيس 2003 لتعم الفائدة على الجميع ان شاء الله
انظر للمرفقات


----------



## عمروصلاح (17 فبراير 2010)

تسلم الأيادى - مشكور على المعلومة وبالنسية للراجل اكيد بقى كويس لانها من 2005


----------



## ج محمد غريب (17 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا جزيل وبارك الله فيك*

نرجو من الاخ الكريم ايفادنا ان كانت لدية اى معلومات عن هذا الحادث حتى نتمكن من استخدامة فى رفع الوعى الوقائى لدى العاملين لدينا فى الشركة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## جلال راغب (18 فبراير 2010)

*نرجوافاتنا اكتر عن تقرير الحادثة التي حدثت *

*حتى نتمكن من استخدامة فى رفع الوعى الوقائى لدى العاملين لدينا فى الشركة *
*ولكم جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## العابد الفرجاني (15 مارس 2010)

please could you precise more about it


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (15 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذه الصور المحزنة آمل أن نستفيد من هكذا دروس.


----------



## على ابوالشيخ (31 يوليو 2010)

we want to know the description of accident and the basic causes


----------



## شبكشي (1 أغسطس 2010)

الحمدللة الذي عافنا من ما ابتلاة بة وفضلنا على كثير من خلقة تفضيلاا
الحمدللة على كل حال


----------



## amr m hassanin (8 أغسطس 2010)

thanks for effort
i want to take an advansed fire fighting course but i don't know where 
can you help me , if have any e-mail address or contact no.


----------



## alngar1969 (8 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------

